
ODROID - kqr2
http://www.hardkernel.com/index.html
======
loup-vaillant
I also like this competitor: <http://www.openpandora.org/>

OpenPandora made many different choices, though, so it may fill a different
market segment.

Does anyone know of yet another competitor? I would love to see a real growth
free software friendly hand-held computing.

~~~
pmorici
Whats the deal with Open Pandora. It seems like one of those projects that is
never going to materialize. They took pre-orders over a year a go now and the
final device still hasn't been produced even though they seem to claim at
various points that it is only 'months' away.

~~~
blasdel
Users just started receiving the first final units yesterday! The last hurdle
was the injection-molded cases.

------
pyre
Is the lag time between the movement of the device and the movement of the
controlled 'object' just due to the HDMI out? If not it seems mostly like a
recipe for frustrating to play a racing game where your controller has such a
lag-time.

~~~
drp
It's the game. It's tough to get used to. It's called Speed Forge 3D if you
want to try it out - there's a lite version in the Android Market.

------
SingAlong
The site says "Developer-focused portable game device" Can someone explain?

Does it mean thats it's a cross platform game dev device for developing and
testing PS/Wii/Xbox apps? or is it just a hackable and portable comp with
fewer keys made specifically gaming?

I took a look at the "Platform" dev section of Odroid site and only found
projects.

P.S: This kinda device is entirely new to me. Just took a look at OpenPandora
and Zii. these sound very cool.

[EDIT: I figured out. Its a hackable/portable device]

